# Two strays brought to shelter..sigh



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, along with my newest betta fetish, I also have two dogs I've rescued in the past year and half. I was recently adopted by a stray/feral cat that now sleeps on my porch. On Sunday my neighbor knocks on my door and asks, "Are these your puppies"?? I look out in my front yard, and there are these two pups, one brindle, and one black/white..they are both pit mixes, about 3 or 4 months old. Both of them are very bony, and one I could tell had a belly full of worms. Of course I fed and watered them, but couldn't bring them inside because of the fleas, and I didn't want to freak out my dogs, Cody and Casey. I couldn't get a hold of animal control because they were closed, so I couldn't do anymore. They showed up again today for another meal, which they both devoured in seconds. I called the head of the shelter, and asked if I could bring them in myself, knowing that Animal control in this place is so overwhelmed with calls. "B" said, "Sure you can! It would help us a lot if you could"! Well, hubby and I had already fell in love with both of them, so it hurt to have to do it, but they needed care that we are unable to provide right now, and at least they will have meals, shelter and medical care. Sigh...I did however call my landlord to ask about us getting another dog, and he said "Sure"! So, we have put ourselves on record that we want to adopt the black/white male when he is ready. The shelter has to try and locate their owner anyway, I think I know who was "keeping" them, and then of course they need some medical care. However, once all of that is done with, and as long as we are financially able, we will be bringing him home! We would have taken the female, but our female rescue "Casey" is still not very trusting of other dogs, so a male would be better. We will take her to meet him several times before making a decision, but I'm really hoping we can make a good match for Cody and Casey, and he can join our family. Funny how they showed up here...hubby thinks I'm Dr. Doolittle, and all the animals in the neighborhood are saying, "Go see the lady in the green house, she will love you"!! LOL...I also rescued a stray chihuahua a few months ago. I found her wandering the railroad tracks near my home, in 100 degree heat, all bony and flea covered. It took me over an hour to lure her to my car..I brought her to the shelter, and she was adopted out to an elderly couple! Happy ending on that one. I can only do so much for these poor creatures...people are so careless.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> ..people are so careless.


careless? That's not how I would describe most people :evil: You are too kind!

Irresponsible louts. They shouldn't be allowed to add to our species. :shake:

:yourock:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

registereduser said:


> careless? That's not how I would describe most people :evil: You are too kind!
> 
> Irresponsible louts. They shouldn't be allowed to add to our species. :shake:
> 
> :yourock:


There were other words I wanted to use, but I held my tongue/fingers lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww that's so awesome of you! If/when you bring your new baby home, be sure to share pics! 

Pitties are my fav dogs... When in the Right hands they are loyal, and have insanely hilarious personalities... I've got an APBT and an APBT/staffordshire mix


----------

